# Landlord kitchen remodeling



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Here's a few from the house that I rent. Obviously, a fire hazard and super-hack work. Of course I'm not doing anything for free nor has the landlord asked me to do anything, including the upgrade the (2) federal pacific panels these are fed from. They know how to do everything. 

The new "receptacle" supply's a gas cooktop.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Here's a few from the house that I rent. Obviously, a fire hazard and super-hack work. Of course I'm not doing anything for free nor has the landlord asked me to do anything, including the upgrade the (2) federal pacific panels these are fed from. They know how to do everything.
> 
> The new "receptacle" supply's a gas cooktop.



And you are living there?? Who is the fool???:bangin:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

You might be better off living out of your van.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I hope you have plenty of smoke detectors.. I could just imagine all the hack work hidden in the attic and behind the drywall.. :no:


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

You LIVE there??


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

what would you do? would you say something about it and assert your status as a professional electrician? I'm a few thousand away from a downpayment so moving really isn't an option.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> what would you do? would you say something about it and assert your status as a professional electrician? I'm a few thousand away from a downpayment so moving really isn't an option.


Make a list and show him.. if that doesn't work.. you are SOL..


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

B4T said:


> Make a list and show him.. if that doesn't work.. you are SOL..


Exactly. it's pointless. 

I'm thinking of leaving a sticky note "this is a fire hazard"


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Exactly. it's pointless.
> 
> I'm thinking of leaving a sticky note "this is a fire hazard"


 
Dude, that place doesn't need any more paper around!:blink:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

stuiec said:


> Dude, that place doesn't need any more paper around!:blink:


Good point. They're also going to be skipping over the box extenders for the countertop receptacles I'm sure. I'll probably end up making things right and receive a strange look when I present them an invoice. it makes me sick this sort of thing and to be living in it makes me ill.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Call the local inspector.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Better*

Even better, call the fire marshall.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Call the local inspector.


What is he going to do..:blink::blink:

It is private property and he has no legal right to say a word..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> What is he going to do..:blink::blink:
> 
> It is private property and he has no legal right to say a word..




I Doubt that.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

B4T said:


> What is he going to do..:blink::blink:
> 
> It is private property and he has no legal right to say a word..


It's a rental property, in some areas they can do a lot.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

You have FPE panels there? How ironic. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I Doubt that.


Last year they had a bunch of CO events in a very low income town where it was common to have (3) families living under one roof..

The town always gets involved when the FD is called because of CO poisoning and the town Fire Marshall investigates..

Some houses had multiple calls for help to the FD..

The houses got cited for building violations.. they were fixed and the HO was allowed back into the house..

He got the tenants back in ASAP..

The town was criticized for not shutting the over crowded houses down again..

The town lawyer explained to NEWSDAY that the town has no legal right to go on private property for no reason..

If Ron had a fire.. *there* is a reason for the inspector to get involved..


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

B4T said:


> The town lawyer explained to NEWSDAY that the town has no legal right to go on private property for no reason..
> 
> If Ron had a fire.. *there* is a reason for the inspector to get involved..


Orrrr, if the tenant called and said there are dangerous living conditions....

Seriously, tenats have more rights than landlords.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> Orrrr, if the tenant called and said there are dangerous living conditions....
> 
> Seriously, tenats have more rights than landlords.


Ron never mentioned it.. but I wonder if the apartment is even legal in the first place..

If he drops a dime.. he is the first one that gets kicked out..


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

I like how he bypassed the old work box with Zip cord....


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I like how he bypassed the old work box with Zip cord....


That's for the cooktop exhaust! 

They're just about finished but one of the countertop receptacles screws is missing so it's rocking back and forth. Fire hazard? :yes:

I'm living here legally. 3 beds, 1 bath, dining room, living room kitchen. I'm buying house soon.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> That's for the cooktop exhaust!
> 
> They're just about finished but one of the countertop receptacles screws is missing so it's rocking back and forth. Fire hazard? :yes:
> 
> I'm living here legally. 3 beds, 1 bath, dining room, living room kitchen. I'm buying house soon.


I wonder what your first project will be? :laughing:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Offer to repair for rent.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I wonder what your first project will be? :laughing:


According to the thread, that isn't the home he's thinking about buying.


----------



## heel600 (Oct 31, 2007)

B4T said:


> Last year they had a bunch of CO events in a very low income town where it was common to have (3) families living under one roof..
> 
> The town always gets involved when the FD is called because of CO poisoning and the town Fire Marshall investigates..
> 
> ...


I suppose Ron can go to the town and ask to see the permit for the obvious recent work.

"What, no permit? That can't be, the wire is date stamped. The work was clearly done a few years ago. Why did he not need a permit? You don't need to be an EC to do electrical work in this town?"

I would think that would get the EI to start issuing some stop work orders, fines, etc.

Better yet, send in an OPRA, with the pictures, certified mail, asking for copies of the permits for the work that was done.


----------



## Dave L (Jul 6, 2011)

dronai said:


> Offer to repair for rent.


that was my first thought. Offer to fix it for a reduction in rent over a few months. He gets work done right but it doesnt come with a big bill attached to it.


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Here's a few from the house that I rent. Obviously, a fire hazard and super-hack work. Of course I'm not doing anything for free nor has the landlord asked me to do anything, including the upgrade the (2) federal pacific panels these are fed from. They know how to do everything.
> 
> The new "receptacle" supply's a gas cooktop.


 

I've been to New Jersey. That electrical work seems to fit the overall theme of the state.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

AnthonyClifton said:


> I've been to New Jersey. That electrical work seems to fit the overall theme of the state.


Garbage? I agree. :laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Illinois. 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-976oplM2nWE/Tc1-HW4rmLI/AAAAAAAAANc/-H4Vo8bqaBo/s320/pile+of+****.jpg


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

Sucks to be you.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

LOL I was in Chicago once in december....no thanks....Boston blows the big one too.


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

captkirk said:


> LOL I was in Chicago once in december....no thanks....Boston blows the big one too.


 
Chicago is nothing like Illinois.


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Illinois.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-976oplM2nWE/Tc1-HW4rmLI/AAAAAAAAANc/-H4Vo8bqaBo/s320/pile+of+****.jpg


 

New Jersey is a terrible place and you know it.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

AnthonyClifton said:


> Chicago is nothing like Illinois.


Isn't Chicago IN illinois?

Sent from your wife's iPad


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

AnthonyClifton said:


> New Jersey is a terrible place and you know it.


I have been to your horrible,cold,drugie,corrupt state

People who live in glass houses......

Sent from your wife's iPad


----------



## AnthonyClifton (Sep 14, 2011)

19kilosparky984 said:


> I have been to your horrible,cold,drugie,corrupt state
> 
> People who live in glass houses......
> 
> Sent from your wife's iPad


 
Illinois is two states, Chicago and the rest. If you have been to Chicago, you know nothing about Illinois.


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

AnthonyClifton said:


> Illinois is two states, Chicago and the rest. If you have been to Chicago, you know nothing about Illinois.


Where did I say I was in Chicago?

Sent from your wife's iPad


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

AnthonyClifton said:


> New Jersey is a terrible place and you know it.


 hey what ever makes you feel good...


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

B4T said:


> Ron never mentioned it.. but I wonder if the apartment is even legal in the first place..
> 
> If he drops a dime.. he is the first one that gets kicked out..


That is not true at all.


----------

